# What to expect when you send your T4i in for the grip recall



## taylorsand (Aug 5, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I recently got my email from Canon informing me on the grip recall as we all have known for a while now, so I called the number they gave out and here are the details. Estimated total repair time (including shipping) is between 2.5 to 3 weeks according to my support representative. Shipping will involve sending the body only in it's original box with the body cap on and bubble wrapped with nothing else, and then that has to be put into another box for shipment. All shipping (at least in the US) is going to be done via FedEx Express 2 Day Air (I work for FedEx and can say I trust my camera to be sent this way). 

Here is the service email I received:

*Dear Taylor,

This service notification e-mail contains important information about your Canon EOS Rebel T4i Camera.

Thank you for using Canon products. As we first announced on July 13, 2012, the front rubber grips of certain Canon EOS Rebel T4i cameras may turn white due to the use of a slightly greater than usual amount of rubber accelerator used in a small number of production lots. This white material is zinc bis, the product of a chemical reaction between the rubber accelerator and other substances. It is possible for zinc bis, in the small amount found in the affected camera grips, to cause allergic reactions, such as a rash, when it comes in contact with skin of sensitive persons. In addition, if eyes are rubbed after contact with the substance, symptoms such as red eyes may develop. As a precautionary measure, thoroughly wash your hands with water if they have come in contact with a rubber grip that has turned white. If any medical symptoms develop, please consult your physician immediately. (See Canon USA's web announcement by clicking here.)

We have confirmed that your Canon EOS Rebel T4i Digital SLR camera is one of the cameras in which replacement of the rubber grips is required. Canon will replace the rubber grips on your camera free of charge. Please contact our Customer Support Center using the information below to find out the procedure for obtaining the free repair or if you have any other questions.

We recently have added new serial numbers to our system. Because the website has been updated, even if you checked your serial number on our website prior to August 1st, please check it again.

Thank you,
Customer Support Operations
Canon U.S.A., Inc.

Contact Information for Inquiries:
Canon Customer Support Center
Phone: 1-855-902-3277
TTD: 1-866-251-3752 (toll free)
E-mail: [email protected]*


I also want to note that they are not providing temp replacements while your body gets fixed so be prepared to possibly not have your camera for 3 weeks.

Thanks


----------



## RLPhoto (Aug 5, 2012)

When it turns white or my eyes are swollen. 8)


----------



## taylorsand (Aug 5, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> When it turns white or my eyes are swollen. 8)



lol my left grip is in the middle of normal and white. The grip losses some of it's texture but other than that without the recall I probably wouldn't have noticed haha.


----------



## Wideopen (Aug 7, 2012)

2.5-3 weeks for recal repair...id debate one just returning it till the new batch comes out without the grip problem


----------

